# Loki's a Star! (Lots of great pics!)



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

In my photo shoot that is with my friend Shane! Shane joked that he was just really the prop in the shoot, lol!

BTW, you can tell I'm a big fan of B&W pics. 
Let me know what you think!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

He's getting big!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Great shots MM! I love the BW photos


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, he is absolutely gorgeous and it took him til' 6 mo. for both ears to stand up. I am a big fan of powerful B&Ws, Wonder!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

T o d d said:


> He's getting big!!!!


That's what I was thinking, too! He's just beautiful. And very photogenic.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Loki is super cute, but that third pic he looks dead and the red splatter on his shirt doesnt help!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> Loki is super cute, but that third pic he looks dead and the red splatter on his shirt doesnt help!!



LOL, we was going for him looking dead there...suppose it worked out good!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> LOL, we was going for him looking dead there...suppose it worked out good!


why would you want a pic like that? creeps me out. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> why would you want a pic like that? creeps me out. lol


I guess because it's different and Shane looks like he is in
mourning, I like the way it turned out personally, lol.


----------

